# September in Flamingo



## KyleCorey

looks like the tarpon was ran over by a car. keep em wet


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch

KyleCorey said:


> looks like the tarpon was ran over by a car. keep em wet


Gotta get em away from the sharks.


----------



## KyleCorey

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Gotta get em away from the sharks.


Good point. It definitely didn't get eaten being released in that shape😂


----------



## Miragein

I get it…this time of year sometimes ya don’t have that option. The sharks are thick, and ya gotta get that fish out of the way ASAP, or the taxman gets ya. Looks like the good old boy bass flip in the boat. Not fun when ya have a green tarpon! ( :


----------



## 7WT

Certainly agree with "keeping them wet." Curious though how wet is that snook? Its nice tarpon have handling regs and true for all fish.


----------



## Miragein

7WT said:


> Certainly agree with "keeping them wet." Curious though how wet is that snook? Its nice tarpon have handling regs and true for all fish.


Please tell me how you can do this and manage to keep your fingers when you have 3 lemon sharks circling you like rabid dogs?! A landing net helps, but still never easy with a green tarpon jumping like crazy. Yes, I know—then move, but that’s after the fact…


----------



## Scrob

Nice report, is it September already down there?


----------



## 7WT

To be clear I mean the snook in Kyle's profile pic.


----------



## KyleCorey

7WT said:


> To be clear I mean the snook in Kyle's profile pic.


I can assure you that my snook is alive. Pulled out of the water for a quick picture and then back in. Fish was dripping water in the picture.


----------



## KyleCorey

Miragein said:


> Please tell me how you can do this and manage to keep your fingers when you have 3 lemon sharks circling you like rabid dogs?! A landing net helps, but still never easy with a green tarpon jumping like crazy. Yes, I know—then move, but that’s after the fact…


Use dehooker or pliers to release fish over the water. Don't worry about a picture. Worry about getting the fish back in the water asap if you know that sharks are around. A green fish has a better chance at surviving.


----------



## Miragein

KyleCorey said:


> Use dehooker or pliers to release fish over the water. Don't worry about a picture. Worry about getting the fish back in the water asap if you know that sharks are around. A green fish has a better chance at surviving.


heck, these days it’s not only the Sharks—now other critters are getting in on the action down there. My buddy had this guy come in on him following a hooked fish. NEVER had this happen before—he’s either being fed, or they’re figuring things out…


----------



## Drifter

KyleCorey said:


> Use dehooker or pliers to release fish over the water. Don't worry about a picture. Worry about getting the fish back in the water asap if you know that sharks are around. A green fish has a better chance at surviving.


this stuff gets so old. I take a picture of baby tarpon out of the water all the time. They are super stout. The regs are for fish over 48 inches because they are hard to handle and can’t support their own weight well. If your so concerned stop fishing.


----------



## KyleCorey

Drifter said:


> this stuff gets so old. I take a picture of baby tarpon out of the water all the time. They are super stout. The regs are for fish over 48 inches because they are hard to handle and can’t support their own weight well. If your so concerned stop fishing.


you're not getting the point. Fish was half dead from flopping around on the deck of the boat with lots of sharks in the area. If you know that a lot of sharks are around then release the fish as quickly and safely as possible to assure that it has a chance because reviving it along side the boat is most likely not an option in this case. If you are catching tarpon where you can revive them in the water then take your pictures.


----------



## mavdog32

honest question here.....Can you kick the boat in gear, with a little throttle as well, and pull them along side the boat? Or are the sharks so voracious they will come in on even that situation?


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I have had some very, very close calls with sharks reviving fish alongside the boat, you know those times when you count your fingers afterwards to make sure they are all there! lol


----------



## Drifter

KyleCorey said:


> you're not getting the point. Fish was half dead from flopping around on the deck of the boat with lots of sharks in the area. If you know that a lot of sharks are around then release the fish as quickly and safely as possible to assure that it has a chance because reviving it along side the boat is most likely not an option in this case. If you are catching tarpon where you can revive them in the water then take your pictures.


what point do I not get, how to revive a fish? Your not getting the point, everywhere you go someone is telling keep them wet anymore and almost everyone is. This angler obviously knows a lot about fishing but you breaking down how to put a fish in the water like he is 6. I keep exactly zero fish, but I don’t think I am some elitist that was there watching someone handle the fish. I appreciate the fishing report, looks like the little tarpon got beat up. They are crazy they do that.


----------



## VELUNZA

My 2 cents. Sharks are thick right now best case scenario is break the fish off when they show up and leave or put the 4x4 on and rip fish to the boat quick. Try to revive them in your live well as well as possible and get em in the water on a move. Fish are gonna die, it’s fishing but be responsible make the best choices you can.


----------



## Sneakyskiff

Anyone ever try using shark repellent, like what spear fishermen use? I might try it. I’ll report back if it’s a positive outcome.


----------



## VELUNZA

Sneakyskiff said:


> Anyone ever try using shark repellent, like what spear fishermen use? I might try it. I’ll report back if it’s a positive outcome.


Best shark repellent is a dead shark, old timers have been doing that for a long time around the bridges. You can sometimes find a dead lemon shark tied to a piling under the new bridge at Bahia Honda around early tarpon season…. Just saying.


----------



## Sneakyskiff

VELUNZA said:


> Best shark repellent is a dead shark, old timers have been doing that for a long time around the bridges. You can sometimes find a dead lemon shark tied to a piling under the new bridge at Bahia Honda around early tarpon season…. Just saying.


Agreed. Sort of. It’s clearly out of control right now. But I also see the positive side to certain shark populations. Seems like we’re either killing all the sharks or killing no sharks. There has to be a happy medium. Didn’t know that about Bahia Honda, thanks for sharing!


----------



## VELUNZA

Sneakyskiff said:


> Agreed. Sort of. It’s clearly out of control right now. But I also see the positive side to certain shark populations. Seems like we’re either killing all the sharks or killing no sharks. There has to be a happy medium. Didn’t know that about Bahia Honda, thanks for sharing!


I agree, fishing is getting good even with the lack of grass and clean water , finding fish I. Places they haven’t been since 2012 and schools of redfish 100+ deep. Snook fishing continues to be phenomenal, so it makes sense for the sharks to be around. With that being said the amount of fish doesn’t seem proportionate to the amount of 3-5 foot lemon sharks that are swimming around those areas.


----------



## Sneakyskiff

VELUNZA said:


> I agree, fishing is getting good even with the lack of grass and clean water , finding fish I. Places they haven’t been since 2012 and schools of redfish 100+ deep. Snook fishing continues to be phenomenal, so it makes sense for the sharks to be around. With that being said the amount of fish doesn’t seem proportionate to the amount of 3-5 foot lemon sharks that are swimming around those areas.


Agreed!


----------



## Half Shell

You have to give someone the benefit of the doubt that they have the good of the fish in mind and you need to keep things in perspective.

Tarpon is a gamefish and is not harvested in this country; hence you do it for the sport and the experience.. meaning the hunt and fight... that tug on the line and watching them jump. Make no mistake, you're playing with the fish. This is not meat fishing red snapper.

You hear online a lot about "getting them in the boat quickly" "while they are green".... well let me tell you.. there is nothing sporting or fun about catching a fish with an oversized broom stick or a tarpon or snook with an outfit better suited to bluefin tuna and boating him in 15 seconds.

During my lifetime, we've gone from killing them for bragging rights or a trophy then and using them as fertilizer (thank God we don't do that anymore), to scolding people for getting taxed by a shark or taking him out of the water briefly to admire him (a bit too far?)


----------



## MELank

Where we fish there aren’t many sharks around, but damn the porpoises are wild. They will literally wait patiently 2 feet behind the boat in 18” of water until you catch something. Watched one grab a small tarpon I released, never knew he was there. First and last time that will ever happen to me.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch

KyleCorey said:


> you're not getting the point. Fish was half dead from flopping around on the deck of the boat with lots of sharks in the area. If you know that a lot of sharks are around then release the fish as quickly and safely as possible to assure that it has a chance because reviving it along side the boat is most likely not an option in this case. If you are catching tarpon where you can revive them in the water then take your pictures.
> [/QUOT
> 
> To answer all these. I use a dip net with every fish I catch. Get the photo. Then move them to my release well to revive. Then release them as close to the flat line as I can. I get the photo as quick as I can so they are not that beat up. Wear on tear from the fish Is from the net. Never allow a tarpon to hit the deck under any circumstance.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch

Scrob said:


> Nice report, is it September already down there?


I didnt even realize I put September in the title lol. Make it "what you can expect in September."


----------



## Renegade

Drifter said:


> this stuff gets so old. I take a picture of baby tarpon out of the water all the time. They are super stout. The regs are for fish over 48 inches because they are hard to handle and can’t support their own weight well. If your so concerned stop fishing.


I'm not wading into this debate. I just thought I'd clarify that the regulations for pulling fish from the water start at 40", not 48". I just don't want anyone to to follow the 48" advice and get into trouble.

Here are the regs for clarity...https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/tarpon/


----------



## All good

It’s right around the corner. Can’t wait. sept is awesome


----------



## Drifter

Renegade said:


> I'm not wading into this debate. I just thought I'd clarify that the regulations for pulling fish from the water start at 40", not 48". I just don't want anyone to to follow the 48" advice and get into trouble.
> 
> Here are the regs for clarity...https://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/tarpon/


yeah your right there. I honestly don't pay that much attention, in my head its like big migratory tarpon stay in the water and the little baby tarpon don't have to. Not that I have any kind of measuring device that big on my boat anyway.


----------



## finbully

mavdog32 said:


> honest question here.....Can you kick the boat in gear, with a little throttle as well, and pull them along side the boat? Or are the sharks so voracious they will come in on even that situation?


Come on Man - have you seen Jaws? 🤣


----------



## bababouy

I think that same croc snuck up on me on the west side of friend key at about 7am a few weeks ago while I was pulling in a decent sized snook and scared the browns out of me. He was no more than 10 ft from the bow. Do what you can to keep the fish healthy and in one piece and keep your hands in the car. That's a long drive home with one hand..


----------

